# Normal poop but liquid pee all the time. Emergency?



## AryasMom (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My friend has a male budgie (Cookie) who's 10 to 12 months old. We are currently at her mountain house with the closest vet being a 3-hour drive away.

Sadly, her budgie seems to have taken ill and we want to know whether this is an emergency or if it can wait three days. If it's an emergency, we're going to take him to the vet immediately.

Onto what's wrong with him. Cookie's poop was watery for three days until today. Today, his poop seems fine but his pee is completely liquid. His droppings now consist of a normal colored, green poop with pee in a completely liquid form.

The poop's color is normal. It was watery for three days but it seems to be okay now. But the pee isn't forming a circle with the poop like it should. Just comes out liquid.

He is eating normally and swallowing the food. But he isn't his normal self. He's always puffed up and not chirping. He normally chirps up a storm in the mornings but not a beep for three days. He is resting/sleeping most of time in his cage. He is usually very active.

Thanks.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s hard to be completely accurate with an answer through reading. The poop (as well as the urine portion) can change with diet, stress, and other factors when a bird is not necessarily ill. 

We then look for other signs, such as activity level and how they’re holding the body and feathers. But keep in mind too, that if this bird is used to familiar surroundings somewhere else, and was brought to the mountain house, he could just be not acting himself because the surroundings are unfamiliar. 

Sometimes when a budgie is starting a molt or just about to, the poop can change a bit, and they can seem not quite themselves, and a bit more puffy at times. 

*At Talk Budgies, we always encourage the budgie owner to join the community, instead of going through someone else. Ask your friend if she’s interested in joining . 

Some pics might help us determine if the budgie truly looks ill. If he’s eating normally, that’s a good sign, and points to “probably” he is okay. 

Additionally, you can always call the vet and ask if it seems you should bring him in (but keep in mind there, they will usually say “yes” regardless).


----------



## AryasMom (Apr 5, 2018)

We've been here for a month now and he was happy and active until three days ago. So I don't think it's him not being used to his surroundings.

Thank you, Julie, for your input.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please have your friend join the forum.
It is our policy to answer questions for members regarding their own birds.

When a bird's droppings become liquid it is always a good idea to have the bird examined by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Best wishes to little Cookie for a full and speedy recovery.

We hope to welcome your friend as a forum member soon. *


----------



## AryasMom (Apr 5, 2018)

She was sitting right next to me while I wrote the post. She basically dictated it to me. I'm better with computers and stuff and I said I already had an account so I just went for it. Sorry. Didn't know it was such a big deal.

Thank you for your replies!


----------

